# Poor Boy



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I have found this cat on Preloved and wondered if anyone was interested in him. I am happy to collect him and deliver him within an hour of Reading.

6 year old Boy - Free to good home in Reading | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh it is the ones like this that tug at my heart strings! Probably an easy issue to sort out and he looks so sweet!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So sad  Could be flea allergy, perhaps the real reason is the person doesn't want to pay for proper flea treatments from the vet which could control the allergy? 

My friend's cat (Pixie's dad) has flea allergy but it can be controlled with steriods and making sure the flea treatment is given on time, it is a bit expensive though!

I bet the owner hasn't even had the allergy diagnosed by a vet, by the sounds of it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_poor boy, _


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

I did send a message about him but had no reply.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Can also be stress related.... wonder what his home situation is? Sometimes can be started by arrival of dog or baby. Normally treated with Prednisolone tablets, not difficult, flea treatment should be monthly in case it IS a flea allergy.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

That happens so often on Gumtree. maybe they were busy.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Quite honestly, if she has time to feed him she has time to give him a tablet surely.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What an adorable little face! Some people make me so angry.... He probably just needs a good flea treatment.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Fiji444 said:


> I did send a message about him but had no reply.


I don't understand why you seem to be trawling Preloved and then linking them on here. Unless you are interested in giving this cat a home, why have you sent a message to the advertiser.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I don't understand why you seem to be trawling Preloved and then linking them on here. Unless you are interested in giving this cat a home, why have you sent a message to the advertiser.


I am sorry it seems that way to you. The reason I sent a message to the advertiser is because I contacted her to see if she would like Catcoonz to put him on her webpage. Catcoonz kindly offered to do this. I see I will have to watch what I post as I seem to be getting jumped on. I will be more careful in future and not so open and share facts on here.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It could even be the stress of owner working longer hours and not getting the company he's used to. He is very sweet looking.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I did send a message about him but had no reply.





Fiji444 said:


> I am sorry it seems that way to you. The reason I sent a message to the advertiser is because I contacted her to see if she would like Catcoonz to put him on her webpage. Catcoonz kindly offered to do this. I see I will have to watch what I post as I seem to be getting jumped on. I will be more careful in future and not so open and share facts on here.


Good idea, Fiji, sure the owner will agree and be grateful. I may contact owner to see how the lad gets on with other cats as a friend of mine is looking to replace a male who recently died and she still has one youngish female left. I've often contacted Gumtree ads and had no reply.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i asked fiji to contact the owner as i felt the poor boy was being rehomed possibly due to a flea allergy and i didnt want the owner to just dump him out on the street. better to offer a rescue home instead of not having the chance of a forever home.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think its a good idea to highlight animals in need on this forum. It often results in them finding a home.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree, so far a few have found homes with pf members who weren´t looking but....


----------

